

Example Founder Dilution Over Multiple Financing Rounds - jason_tko
http://davidcummings.org/2014/03/09/example-founder-dilution-over-multiple-financing-rounds/

======
nostrademons
Are the numbers for Series B & C still representative of what founders are
getting in tech today? They seem about right for Web 1.0 dot-com boom days,
but looking at some of the financings on TechCrunch, recent startups (eg.
Twitter, AirBnB, Uber, DropBox) seem to be raising $30-100M Bs for about 5-10%
of the equity and $100M+ Cs for under 10%.

